# Cultivation HELP!!



## tomjackson420 (Dec 12, 2006)

Hello, 

I need some information on cultivation because of some recent problems.  I live in Canada and I am finding it terribly hard to get seeds through mail order and I need a source that would accept mail through Canada.  I am cultivating outdoors and I need to know a soil mixture that I can buy that contains vermiculite to keep the soil damp for longer, and perlite and you guys obviously know the rest. What do you guys recommend? 
And I was thinking about purchasing ''Advanced Nutrients''  Heavy Harvest.   It is supposidly a really good fertillizer, if you watch Urbangrower videos he reccomends it.  Is that a good choice I have no idea.   Im new at cultivating, but I have studied everything I need to know exept these few things.
I need to know what Is a good way to produce more females from your seeds, is there any nutrient that can be used to produce more females than males?  And how long does it take to notice the pollen sacks on a male?  Because, I was thinking about growing them in a smaller pot until I could distinguishe the sex of the plant and then transfering the females to bigger pots for the rest of their growth.  If i were to germinate 50 seeds how many females would come from it..   


Sorry about all the questions, please bare with me. I hate spending my money on buying weed when i could have the pleasure of growing and smoking my own dope.  

Thank you .


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Dec 12, 2006)

Seeds-www.drchronic.com, soil-fox farms, Advanced Nutes-great, what i'm using now, High fem to male ratio-in third week of veg keep soil moist, temps low and nitro high, Notice pollen sacks-anywhere from a week to three i'd say, You want to transplant into flowering pot two to three weeks bfore you flower! Good luck!


----------



## tomjackson420 (Dec 12, 2006)

you know if u can buy advanced nutrients at any local hightimes??


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Dec 13, 2006)

I always order offline. Try www.bghydro.com or www.homeharvest.com !


----------

